# M3 and EF-M 11-22 Available at B & H



## distant.star (Aug 27, 2015)

.
B&H now showing the EF-M 11-22 lens, no projected availability though.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180779-REG/canon_7568b002_ef_m_11_22mm_f_4_5_6_is.html

M3...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180765-REG/canon_9694b001_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html


Story page...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/news/unveiled-canon-finally-brings-eos-m3-usa?BI=4906


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 27, 2015)

I have both the M3 and the 11-22 and they are a great travel combo when you want to travel light.


----------



## twagn (Sep 15, 2015)

Jamesy said:


> I have both the M3 and the 11-22 and they are a great travel combo when you want to travel light.



Sample shots?


----------

